# Ryzen 5 3600 idle at 60c and 90c while gaming



## PandaH05 (May 4, 2020)

Hey guys just built my pc but my cpu is getting really hot and im using the stock cooler should i get a doffrent cooler? Or did i do something wrong


----------



## moproblems99 (May 4, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> Hey guys just built my pc but my cpu is getting really hot and im using the stock cooler should i get a doffrent cooler? Or did i do something wrong



I would say you did something wrong unless your case has horrendous air flow or your room is really hot.

If your case has that bad of airflow, you'll have to figure out a different cooling solution, or case.


----------



## PandaH05 (May 4, 2020)

My room is cold and im using the nzxt h510


----------



## moproblems99 (May 4, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> My room is cold and im using the nzxt h510



The other option is the fan is set to low on the cooler.  I don't know if it would make that much different but worth a check.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 4, 2020)

Temperature and power control on the 65W Matisse parts is pretty much impeccable at this point. 90C under load is pretty much a guarantee that you've messed up on cooler mounting or paste application. Take the cooler off again, clean the CPU and cooler off, then apply your own paste.

If the cooler is a dud, I think you would already know by looking at it. 

Much less likely is the possibility that your CPU is a dud and a RMA is in order.


----------



## PandaH05 (May 4, 2020)

How do i check

How do i check if its set to low


----------



## moproblems99 (May 4, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> How do i check


 If you referring to the switch, on one edge of the fan is a little switch that says H or L.  Put it on H if it isn't.


----------



## PandaH05 (May 4, 2020)

Ok let me check

I cant find it but heres a pic


----------



## moproblems99 (May 4, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> Ok let me check
> 
> I cant find it but heres a picView attachment 153775



My mistake,  doesn't look like the same cooler.  You likely need to do what Tabasco said.


----------



## Toothless (May 4, 2020)

Was there any plastic on the cooler?


----------



## PandaH05 (May 4, 2020)

You mean like on yhe thermal paste


----------



## Rowsol (May 4, 2020)

While the wraith stealth isn't known for it's prowess, it should be doing better than that. I don't think AMD puts a sticker on the cooler. I think it just sits in a plastic shell with the paste already on it.

Have you tried taking the side panel off and seeing what the temps are? That would be a sure fire way of knowing if it's the case or not.

Otherwise, I'd guess the cooler isn't tight enough on the chip, or one side was tightened down harder than the other. With that said, don't go crazy, too tight and you might break something.

It's also worth noting that ryzen tends to heat up more when monitoring tools are open, or at least that was a common complaint when they were launched.


----------



## thesmokingman (May 4, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Was there any plastic on the cooler?



This, plastic or a bad mount. That chip must be throttling like crazy.



Rowsol said:


> It's also worth noting that ryzen tends to heat up more when monitoring tools are open, or at least that was a common complaint when they were launched.



Obbserver effects from crap monitoring tools wouldn't make it idle at 60c.


----------



## PandaH05 (May 4, 2020)

Yea it is


----------



## Caring1 (May 4, 2020)

Rowsol said:


> While the wraith stealth isn't known for it's prowess, it should be doing better than that. I don't think AMD puts a sticker on the cooler. I think it just sits in a plastic shell with the paste already on it.


I use the same cooler on my 3200G and it's fine on that.
The paste is pre applied as mentioned and no plastic to remove, just remember to tighten the screws diagonally and evenly.


----------



## PandaH05 (May 4, 2020)

Ill try but yeah ots throttling like crazy on mz i only get like 110 fps instead of the 144 to 150 im suppoed to be averaging


----------



## thesmokingman (May 4, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> Ill try but yeah ots throttling like crazy on mz i only get like 110 fps instead of the 144 to 150 im suppoed to be averaging



Shut it down, check your mount asap.


----------



## PandaH05 (May 4, 2020)

Ok btw i have a 5700xt red devil also i was wondering is that why i stutter and have fps dips


----------



## Sayón (May 5, 2020)

The real secret is the use of an excellent Thermal Compound.
*The ARCTIC MX-4 Thermal compound is EPIC !!!!!!!!*
Put the paste on it like the picture: Use medium thick dots and 2 big ones in the center. Put the cooler on it and slightly spread the paste moving the heat sink in circles, then fasten it with the screws.

*BUY AND APPLY FIRST THIS THERMAL PASTE BEFORE YOU BUY A NEW COOLER. THIS THERMAL COMPOUND WILL AMAZE YOU!!!!!*


----------



## joemama (May 5, 2020)

that temperature is definitely not normal for a 3600
should be something wrong with the installation or thermal compound


----------



## racdavies (May 5, 2020)

Sayón said:


> The real secret is the use of an excellent Thermal Compound.
> *The ARCTIC MX-4 Thermal compound is EPIC !!!!!!!!*
> Put the paste on it like the picture: Use medium thick dots and 2 big ones in the center. Put the cooler on it and slightly spread the paste moving the heat sink in circles, then fasten it with the screws.
> 
> ...


Putting paste on like that puts you at risk of an air pocket, unless you have a thread-ripper or other lge cpu an amount the size of a piece of long grained rice is enough, even top end pastes like thermal grizzly pastes wont drop your temps by 20 degree`s unless its an upgrade from using mayonnaise as thermal paste, its also worth pointing out that mx-4 is conductive and using too much is likely to ooze out all over the motherboard. Im running an R7 3800x and i  get idle temp of 42c atm and around 50-55c using google chrome and im using a Corsair h115i platinum aio on a balanced fan profile and thats enough to keep my gaming temps under 65c and still be quiet enough, i also have good case airflow....2x140mm fans intake(on my rad) and 3 out in my Corsair Air 540 case, if the op`s friend has poor air flow then its not going to help the current cooler he`s using.


----------



## PandaH05 (May 5, 2020)

hey guys so basically i talked to amd they recomended that i replace my cpu and cooler and that thell send me a new cpu and cooler but its gonna take some time should i try and turn the speeds up on the fan and if so how do i do that lol


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (May 5, 2020)

Do you have a decent fan curve set up? Go into the BIOS and see what the fan profile is set at. It sure seems like weak contact is going on with the CPU. 

The Wraith Stealth isn’t exactly a great cooler, but it shouldn‘t be letting things get that far out of hand. Still, even a basic tower cooler will make a big difference, plus they are quieter under load.


----------



## PandaH05 (May 5, 2020)

The thing is im using a msi b450 tomahwak max and the bios are really confusing so im not seeong amy graph


----------



## vMax65 (May 5, 2020)

Have you actually reinstalled the Cooler? I would think that the Cooler is not installed properly as that is what the temps would look like with a bad install.


----------



## PandaH05 (May 5, 2020)

No not yes because i dont have thermal paste


----------



## GLD (May 5, 2020)

My Ryzen 3600 with Wraith cooler would push 80*c while gaming. ASUS put out a new bios for my board last month and it has given me better cpu temp. Have you got the current bios for your board?


----------



## PandaH05 (May 5, 2020)

Hoestly idk how to check

Or how to download the new ones if there are


----------



## xman2007 (May 5, 2020)

Well you need to, if it's ideling that high it's not making proper contact even stock cooler is better than this, order some mx4 or whatever decent thermal paste from amazon, remove cooler, clean both cooler and CPU well and reapply a pea sized amount of paste onto the middle of the CPU IHS, install cooler correctly and voila


----------



## PandaH05 (May 5, 2020)

Ok


----------



## vMax65 (May 5, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> No not yes because i dont have thermal paste


Okay, as soon as you have some paste, re mount the cooler. The high idle temp suggests a bad mount...


----------



## xman2007 (May 5, 2020)

find your motherboard by model on the manufacturer website, go to the support tab, go to bios tab and follow instructions to update the bios


----------



## PandaH05 (May 5, 2020)

Ok


----------



## vMax65 (May 5, 2020)

One more point, have you tried to see if cooler is tightened down properly? Can you double check to see if you can tighten the screws down a bit more...If they are already on tight then do not go further.


----------



## Iceni (May 6, 2020)

What software have you got installed with the Tomahawk? MSI Dragon Centre?

I've been having a few issues with it. Mainly with the scenario settings acting up.

I had it set to silent and it was capping the CPU to about 2.8ghz. So I changed it to balanced and it locked out at 3.6Ghz with no stepping.

I then added the Bios gaming boost and it locked the CPU out to a constant 4.2Ghz and went crazy on the heat. I saw 103C at one point in cinebench.


I reset MSI Dragon centre and removed it from boot, Reset the bios, Put back on my Ram settings but didn't restart MSI dragon centre. Since then it's been stepping from 3.6ghz to 4.2Ghz correctly, and the temps have come back down to normal.

Stock cooler - 43C idle 81C full load cinebench.


----------



## Caring1 (May 6, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> No not yes because i dont have thermal paste


If it's a new build don't bother with new thermal paste as what they pre apply is good enough.
Loosen the cooler off, then tighten the screws diagonally until all are equally tight.


----------



## PandaH05 (May 7, 2020)

hey guys ive decided to get a new cooler because ive talked to amd and they told me the cooler was defected they offerd to give me a new one but i decided to buy a 3rd party one any recommendations also should i go for a water cooler or a air cooler


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 7, 2020)

A noctua cooler may be ideal super easy to install.









						NH-U12S chromax.black
					

The NH-U12S chromax.black is an all-black version of Noctua’s award-winning NH-U12S premium-quality quiet CPU cooler. Thanks to the same proven slim-tower heatsink design and NF-F12 PWM fan, it stays true to the NH-U12S’s successful formula of fusing excellent cooling performance with superb...




					noctua.at
				













						NH-D15 chromax.black
					

The NH-D15 chromax.black is an all-black version of Noctua’s award-winning flagship model NH-D15 premium-quality quiet CPU cooler. Thanks to the same proven dual-tower heatsink design and NF-A15 PWM fans, it stays true to the NH-D15’s successful formula of rivalling the performance of all-in-one...




					noctua.at


----------



## PandaH05 (May 8, 2020)

Hey guys i decided to get a water cooler by cooler master thank you guys for all the help i really appreaciate it but i do have 1 concerd i do stream using stream labs but for some reason i stutter like crazy when i stream


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 8, 2020)

An 8 core or RTX GPU would have been more ideal for streaming...... make sure you're running with the fast settings on the streaming side but regardless you're gonna take a hit while streaming


----------

